# Rug rubbing away horses coat?



## Honeysrider (30 June 2016)

My mares turnout rug is a little too big for her and I haven't got round to adjusting it yet, its only a 6'9 while she's a 6'6, but her chest above her front legs is just being completely rubbed away! Not the skin but big patches of her coat are almost gone! Is this because of the rugs size or is it something else? And what can I do to heal/prevent this?


----------



## Hannahgb (1 July 2016)

Bossy Bibs are really good. The rug will be moving and causing it to rub. Some horses are more sensitive skinned and a well fitting rug will still rub at the shoulders. Bossy bibs allow the rug to move over the vest without rubbing at the coat


----------



## joulsey (1 July 2016)

You need something like this.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Deluxe-Sa...Bib-Vest-4-SIZES-AVALIBLE-Lycra-/281531096153

What rug is though? I'm guessing a rain sheet or a LW rug? Does she need rugging at this time of year? I would be worried about it not being breathable enough in this weather


----------



## Honeysrider (1 July 2016)

her tail has been pulled right up the dock and the flys really bother her so she is almost always in a fly rug, i am in wales so its is always cold and raining, when it rains she is in a lightweight  breathable rug, her fly rug doesnt rub her just her turnout rug


----------

